# MSviking rig trip 3/20-22



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Went out towards Horn Mt / Noble Tom Madden area this past weekend to tweak our new tuna tube pump setup. The water around Sportsman's is so shallow and foul that we really can't play with the tuna tubes at dock. Seas and weather were perfect just no takers on our live baits. We spent most of the day Saturday soaking blackin fin around Tom Madden. A school of porpoises showed up and proved to be masters at taking blackfin off our bridles! Got so bad eventually had to quit live baiting.

Numerous boats were out there tuna fishing; Recess, Born2Run, Annie Girl as well as a few LA charter boats. I did not hear or see anyone tearing them up. I did hear back at the dock that a few tuna were caught. In two days of fishing I did not see a single tuna sky but there was tons of bait at night which would disappear at daylight. Where does all that bait go!?!? Back under drill ship?? Who knows but they flat disappear with the sun.

Pics are of some of dolphin that ran by as well as a Whale that gave us the tail.

In the Bone Head of the month category I bent my starboard outrigger on a cable hanging down from the BeerCan rig. Totally my fault as I knew the boat was well off the rig, but forgot to remember there were one or two low hanging cables. Lesson learned !


























Whale Saying Goodbye









Using FLIR to watch Barret deploy sea anchor, FLIR actually helps quite a bit in this situation as I can clearly see his hand signals








Nice Blue water at Beercan








Close up of a bar jack we caught









While the marlin were absent we still have a great weekend on the ocean.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

great pictures!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I think he's saying, read my lips.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I enjoyed your report.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I think that fish is saying " don't you know what's in these water...don't you even think about it sucker".
I take it that the Tuna Tubes worked well? Nice report great pix.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool pics!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice looking water out there for sure.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

To bad on Mr blue not showing up for y'all , it was good to talk with ya out there after marking the fish and seeing one roll ,we stuck it out and got 5 tunas , yeah under the ship was cigar minnows galore but not the bait you were looking for.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Great pictures, thanks for the post...


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

nice pics! love the flir picture


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Cool!!


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Would you mind giving the details on your FLIR system? I know they range greatly in price and I have no idea which one it would take to get useful results.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

The FLIR camera I purchased is a FLIR M-324XP, cost was around $8k. It is a pretty wild piece of equipment. Interestingly I purchased it as a collision avoidance system but find myself using it more for weird stuff like watching Barret deiploy sea anchor, looking from bridge with naked eye, I literally can't see anything, I don't even know if he is on the bow! Yet to safely deploy the anchor we have to work together as team, the FLIR makes it as easy as daylight. Also we use the FLIR to see bait schools at night around rigs, the jumping bait stands out hugely on the FLIR as opposed to the naked eye.

Technology is certainly mind blowing! FLIR, Drones etc....


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the report Robert! Looks like those tuna tubes are working well. See you on the water!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome pics Robert! Fish or no fish, it's always an awesome time out there especially with all of the diverse marine life.


----------

